# does you bearded dragon eat less in winter?



## BurtonReptiles (May 21, 2011)

does you bearded dragon eat less in winter? mine seam to be eatting less


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Mine doesn't but i've defentely heard of it...if you're dropping your temps or hibernating him then yes certainly  it's nothing to worry about  my beardie is only 3 months and is such a guts  I swear he is a botomless pit hehe


----------



## serpenttongue (May 21, 2011)

Yes, when I kept them they would eat less, even if I kept them at summer temperatures.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 21, 2011)

Most lizards slow down around now, my levis hasnt eaten in 4 days.


----------



## LizardLady (May 21, 2011)

Yep, ditto with ST! In a way, I enjoy winter - my food bill goes down quite considerably, as does my electricity bill! Downside, I miss everyone too much! 

It is quite normal for the dragons (and snakes) to eat less in winter, as their metabolism slows, their food intake isn't as "normal", thus allowing a healthy animal to hibernate/brumate, ready for Spring to spring! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

well....my beardie seems perfectly energised hehe  keeping him at summer temps this year as he is only a bub  today he was running around the tank like a mad lizard...probably because he is...a mad lizard with an addiction to crickets


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 21, 2011)

thanks guys yeah they ate few days ago and just dont seam so interested in food today when i went to feed them. what temputres do you normal have your cage at in winter?


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> thanks guys yeah they ate few days ago and just dont seam so interested in food today when i went to feed them. what temputres do you normal have your cage at in winter?



good question, i'd like to know this  also is it bad to keep them at summer temps all year round there whole life? :/ sorry still a newbie to dragons


----------



## AshleighMarie (May 21, 2011)

hello matt. what animals do you have? where do you live


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 21, 2011)

i have two beardies and im from queensland


----------

